
Senate Torture Report Condemns C.I.A. Interrogation Program - monsterix
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/10/world/senate-intelligence-committee-cia-torture-report.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8723548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8723548)

------
ck2
By the way, the CIA contracted people to teach and operate the torture. They
paid them $80 MILLION. Truly the "american way"

[https://www.google.com/search?q=cia+$80+million](https://www.google.com/search?q=cia+$80+million)

The CIA has already won when the press is still using the phrase "enhanced
interrogation" instead of what it was: torture.

And sometime in the next decade the torture will start again despite all the
useless outrage, just like the NSA continues on with the public shrugging.

Remember the CIA actively lied to congress, ignoring any objections and even
as this report was being gathered, they were hacking into the committee's
computers to delete content. These are not good people but we are stuck with
them because no-one is willing to do anything about it.

------
aaronbrethorst

        “Strongly urge that any speculative language as to
        the legality of given activities or, more precisely,
        judgment calls as to their legality vis-à-vis
        operational guidelines for this activity agreed
        upon and vetted at the most senior levels of the
        agency, be refrained from in written traffic
        (email or cable traffic),” wrote Jose A. Rodriguez
        Jr., then the head of the C.I.A.'s Counterterrorism
        Center.
        
        “Such language is not helpful.”
    

Vile.

~~~
melling
Why is this Hacker News? Is there some debate that we're going to have for or
against torture? It sounds like we're just reporting major news that's already
covered by CNN and the NYT.

~~~
bequanna
Plenty on non-tech articles make it to the front page.

Check out the HN Guidelines here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

The relevant portion:

 _Please don 't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did._

~~~
melling
No, here's the relevant portion:

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. "

~~~
bequanna
Huh? Your original post is not appropriate, that is what I am referencing.

Ugh. This isn't complicated.

The guidelines state: Don't comment about how an article isn't appropriate for
HN, just flag it.

~~~
melling
I flagged it immediately. Sorry, if people are too stupid to realize that
they're just shooting the shit on politics all day, I'm gonna say something.
Go to reddit.

------
gasull
TL;DR

\- anal rape

\- waterboarding

\- sleep deprivation

\- death threats

------
jdimov
Looks like the US regime is not doing a good job of keeping mouths shut.
Yankees haven't learned a thing from snooping on other dictators.

